# DW 2011 Polishing Product Award WINNER



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Glad to see Super Resin still up there with the best


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

nice to see an old skool favourite.


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

Brilliant win for the much overlooked classic


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats guys!


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats AG! A permanent fixture in many peoples kit bag is SRP :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Well Done AG :thumb:


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Well done, AutoGlym. Good Award for SRP!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

a classic well done :thumb:


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

well done, been in my kit since day one


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Well done AG, awesome stuff still :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Well done, been in my kit since day one, tried a few others but it's still there.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Very deserving win for AG!

You can't fault SRP, has superb cleaning and filling abilities super easy to use and leaves behind a great finish. One product that will always be on my self and recommended to others. :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Well done Guys.

I am sure I have got more empty bottles than you have on delivery day mind.

A great product.


Maxtor.


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

Such a great get out of jail free product! Gets me out of all sorts of problems!

Paul


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

The original and the best, well done


----------



## fr92 (May 3, 2011)

Congratulations ! SRP still my favorite.


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

Im probably going to open myself up for some real beatings here, but are we really saying this is a POLISHING product of the year with all the new polishes out this year? I have no doubt this is a good product and have used it and I am not knocking the product in any way, but seriously?? Maybe there should have been an AIO award and this could have fitted in there.

Anyway I am now sat here waiting to get bombarded with comments


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It's a polish that's why it was in the category.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats to Autoglym SRP....

As ever in Arnies Words...

Ill Be Back.... As it always does...:lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Congrats Autoglym :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

ginge7289 said:


> Im probably going to open myself up for some real beatings here, but are we really saying this is a POLISHING product of the year with all the new polishes out this year? I have no doubt this is a good product and have used it and I am not knocking the product in any way, but seriously?? Maybe there should have been an AIO award and this could have fitted in there.
> 
> Anyway I am now sat here waiting to get bombarded with comments


well it contains abrasives so it's a polish. It was also nominated by DW members to be included in the awards, then got the most votes by DW members to win the category. i'm not sure SRP could have won a DW award any fairer. :lol:


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

bigmc said:


> It's a polish that's why it was in the category.


I appreciate it is a polish and I was not questioning the category, just with the polishes out this year and how some have actually changed the way people do their business.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Congrats AG still a fantastic product very hard to beat.


----------



## simpsons ! (Oct 7, 2008)

I use the equivalant of SRP (Radiant Wax) Nearly every day and more recently the New Improved version, Awesome Product and the first I reach for in most circumstances! Well Done AG 

Michael


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I made my thoughts clear on the voting thread about this.. where I seen fit to discuss it, this however is not the place..

What I will say here is;
Well done AutoGlym, you have made a very highely regarded product that has withstood the test of time and made its way into most detailing kits at some point.
and as deano said.. couldn't have won it fairer.. nominated and voted by the ladies and gents of DW as their favourite.
You must be proud :thumb:


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Agree 100% with Craig
nicely said
:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ginge7289 said:


> Im probably going to open myself up for some real beatings here, but are we really saying this is a POLISHING product of the year with all the new polishes out this year? I have no doubt this is a good product and have used it and I am not knocking the product in any way, but seriously?? Maybe there should have been an AIO award and this could have fitted in there.
> 
> Anyway I am now sat here waiting to get bombarded with comments


I always shake my head at the winners some times, but you can't argue with what people vote for. :thumb: More a reflection of limited categories than anything.

Well done Autoglym on the win, some very stiff competition there!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Ok people. AG have won, as it was nominated and voted for by DW members. We aren't going to rescind an award because a few people dont agree with it, neither will we remove it from a finalist spot if it has been voted for, because of a grey area over what it is (polish/AIO). so please, can we not let this turn sour because you dont agree with the numerous people that voted for it.

There was a chance to air all your thoughts and ideas in the nomination threads back in sept/october. No point doing it now its all done and dusted.


----------

